# how to remove side panels in trunk?



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Well I know how to, you remove the rear seat support posts, and the plastic liner where the emergency roadside kit clips to, then remove the floor, and pull them out to unclip them.

Problem is that EVERY clip stayed clipped in, and just seperated from the side panels. they look glued in. should be able to reglue a few back, but some clips were destroyed.

SO, how do you pop them off without breaking the clips????

And, has anyone found a good way to just bolt them in or something to avoid new panels?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Several of mine broke on my recent panel removal too. I repaired/reglued them with hot glue. No problems since.










Some snapped off at the base and those I glued back with silicone. Like the ones on the backside of this panel (marked by the blue tape seen in the pic.)










cheers.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Invest in a panel removal tool. If you position it properly between the clip and the metal it will release without breaking the mounting point on the trunk panels. A lot of people make the mistake of pulling on the panels which tends to break the mounting points since Audi using strong clips. 

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_4316_House-Brand-DUR15.html


----------

